# Boat lift for rent in freeport



## gb6195

For rent, located in bridge harbor, freeport on marlin ave, gated. Can accomodate boat up 30 feet, $300/month, $270/month for a yearly term. Min 6 months rental. Pm me if you have any question or email at [email protected]


----------

